# Synthroid



## ap24 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello all, new to the board. I was diagnosed with Hashi in August but my levels were borderline high (indicating "almost" hypo). We base lined in 3 more months and the levels remained the same. I started to display other symptoms such as night sweats, hair falling out, etc. So the endocrinologist put me on .125 mcg of synthroid a day. He told me I may feel jittery. Well not only did I not feel anything but after 7 day I started to feel very bloated and gained a few minor pounds. The dr told me it couldn't be from the synthroid but that I would have to wait until I was on the meds for 1 month before he could recheck the blood work. Well 4 weeks later and 15 pounds heavier my TSH levels did improve in the sense that they went down to 0.766 therefore the DR said the weight gain could not be related to the synthroid but he advised me to stop taking it. The pharmacist said that the synthroid could def cause weight gain. I have been off it now for 2 months and none of the weight has come off. I also want to clarify that my daily habits of exercising and eating have not changed at all in 6 months and my weight was constant for 2 years. I know 15 pounds doesn't sound like a lot but it is for someone like me who is only 5 feet tall. I had to go out and buy new pants and I am very depressed. I feel helpless and like my dr doesn't believe me that the meds caused the weight gain. Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## livinginhope (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi ap24,

Welcome to the boards. I have Hashi's also and I know the frustration that goes along with it and having to deal with ignorant doctors. I can't offer you any medical advice but there are people on here who know a lot about it and Andros is fabulous so the best thing you can do is research and hang around these boards, this is where I really found out what needed to happen.

Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ap24 said:


> Hello all, new to the board. I was diagnosed with Hashi in August but my levels were borderline high (indicating "almost" hypo). We base lined in 3 more months and the levels remained the same. I started to display other symptoms such as night sweats, hair falling out, etc. So the endocrinologist put me on .125 mcg of synthroid a day. He told me I may feel jittery. Well not only did I not feel anything but after 7 day I started to feel very bloated and gained a few minor pounds. The dr told me it couldn't be from the synthroid but that I would have to wait until I was on the meds for 1 month before he could recheck the blood work. Well 4 weeks later and 15 pounds heavier my TSH levels did improve in the sense that they went down to 0.766 therefore the DR said the weight gain could not be related to the synthroid but he advised me to stop taking it. The pharmacist said that the synthroid could def cause weight gain. I have been off it now for 2 months and none of the weight has come off. I also want to clarify that my daily habits of exercising and eating have not changed at all in 6 months and my weight was constant for 2 years. I know 15 pounds doesn't sound like a lot but it is for someone like me who is only 5 feet tall. I had to go out and buy new pants and I am very depressed. I feel helpless and like my dr doesn't believe me that the meds caused the weight gain. Any advice or suggestions?


How is it that you were diagnosed w/Hashimoto's? What was borderline high? Can you provide lab results and ranges. We need the ranges.

Have you had any antibodies' tests?

You could be hyper, not hypo. Did the doctor run FREE T4 and FREE T3?

Welcome to the board.


----------

